# Dura Whelp whelping box



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this product?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have 3 and I love them. I'm about to put a second one up. They are easy to put up, clean, and easy to store. Sometimes you can find them on eBay. I've had several kinds of pre-made boxes and this was the best I bought. The other two were way too complicated and were constantly coming apart.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

They are good for all the things that Nancy mentioned. My beef, was, for labradors, pretty small. Difficult to seperate sleeping/eating area from potty area . Also, I like to lean on the box when moms are whelping and its too flimsy for that. But for general mom and babies etc , a nice box. And it will last me forever, as its only a backup or 2nd box when I have another litter in the regular box. Easy to store and takes up no space at all.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. Still considering.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have 2 of the XL boxes that are 4' X 5+', and one 4X4. The 4 X 4 I can fit in a smaller space in my great room with a smaller female and/or litter. I don't like to keep them in the whelping box much more than 3 weeks unless there are only a couple of pups so, they get the separation of living and potty areas then. They are usually put in a big double or triple epen.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I have two Durawhelp boxes and all the extra stuff ... liners (both paper and fluffy), puppy scale and puppy warming tray. The stuff is great. I got the 4x4. I've used them for at least 6 litters.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again. I've only gotten one negative talking to people. As soon as I get confirmation of her pregnancy, I believe I'll be ordering.


----------



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

Are they better than building one out of wood?


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I've built one before. A homemade one could easily cost more than a commercial made.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

reddingearp said:


> Are they better than building one out of wood?


One advantage of the Dura Whelp is that it is light weight and easy to more around. For example if you want to move it from the bedroom to the kitchen assembled. I was going to build one, then changed my mind after I began setting up the plywood to cut it.

I bought a Dura Whelp but didn't get any puppies so sadly I have no other opinion of it except to say that it shipped quickly. I paid the extra "rush" shipping and got it the next day (from Idaho to Utah).


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------

